
Cloudflare Workers is 4.6x faster for CPU-bound tasks than Amazon Lambda - zackbloom
https://blog.cloudflare.com/serverless-performance-with-cpu-bound-tasks/?hn
======
sam0x17
Unfortunately they don't support shelling out or running static binaries,
which makes Cloudflare worthless if you want to run other programming
languages like Crystal, Ruby or Python, or do OpenCV stuff, which you can
readily do (with some difficulty) in Google Cloud Functions and in Lambda. You
are stuck in pure js land with Cloudflare workers, though they are still
awesome for this speed increase.

disclaimer: I have 27 Google Cloud Functions doing native stuff atm, about 70%
in Crystal, 15% in Ruby, and 15% in Python.

~~~
zackbloom
How much of that would WebAssembly support get you?

~~~
sam0x17
Not as much as I would like probably

------
chrisco255
Cloudflare Workers are fascinating. I love the idea of distributed functions-
as-a-service. Simple deployment, quick response times. Has anyone tried
pairing these with a geo-replicated database like Azure's CosmosDB to serve up
a REST/GraphQL API?

